# Bolero 722FB 2013 vs 2015



## Dazcooper (Jan 27, 2013)

Hi guys we are currently trying to decide between a 2013 swift bolero 722 FB and a new 2015 722FB , can anybody outline the main difference between the 2 , and is it really worth the extra for the 2015 model.

Thanks Darren


----------



## User1 (Apr 13, 2012)

Don't think I would bother with either. We have a 2012 version and have had lots of problems. Dealer has been terrible with repairs and you finish up doing the minor ones yourself. The blind over the front cab sags if you leave it down and you have to very carefully work it back up. Panel fit on the outside is taken care of with loads of goo. They put a lot in them which I think is the attraction. Gas locker only holds 6 kg bottles and with the heating on you can get through one in a weekend. Don't fit an auto changeover valve as you can run out of gas without knowning. Ours is over the 3.5 ton limit so if you start looking for breakdown cover it seems that its only available from the clubs. AA and RAC have a limit of 3.5 Tons. Fiat Assist are ok but you cannot renew it when it runs out.

Lots of others out there that are far better. May not have all the bells and whistles but are far better put together.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

don't worry about the 3.5 ton limit for breakdown cover, there are lots of companies that do cover vans over 3.5 tons as part of the general insurance, no restrictions on weight or size. Comfort / MHF for instance. It's a no-brainer in the last few years to get it with the main insurance; I've saved by having the cover rather than paying separate RAC Arrival (C&CC) cover. Licence / age restrictions are more of a problem for larger vans. 

as for the quality / value, other owners may well come back with details.


----------



## siggie (Oct 2, 2010)

Just remember that Swift are one of the (if not THE) biggest manufacturers of UK sold motorhomes, so you are bound to hear stories of problems with them. I am sure that percentage-wise Swift have a very similar number of problems as most other manufacturers for the price range they sell at.

Secondly, people that have had problems are far, far more likely to bitch and moan about them than satisfied customers are to praise them.

To answer the OP's question, the biggest difference between 2013 and 2015 models is the way they are built. 2013 bodies are effectively made from wood whereas 2015 use SMART technology construction (see here). A few other additions over previous years models include a 60W solar panel, LED lights over the lockers, gas BBQ point, DRL's, etc - see the Swift website for the full spec.


----------



## Sideways86 (Feb 25, 2009)

I think Swift for what they are and include are very high spec motorhomes. I would go for the later one because of wet heating and modern designs inside trim and lighting etc.

I had a 62 plate with the uprated engine and it drove superbly. I now have a Kontiki Black edition

They also have swift talk which I cant praise highly enough.


----------

